# Barn find whizzer - do wz frames have wz stamped on them?



## 4scuda (Jun 10, 2017)

High school friends dad has had this whizzer in the barn for many years. I've seen cars buried but this is the first time I have had to pull a whizzer out of 6" of dirt. Has dimple that I would expect on wz frame but serial number is f247883.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 10, 2017)

I have 5 factory Whizzer bikes, and not one has a WZ serial number. Besides a few parts, that bike is factory. I hope that helps.


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 10, 2017)

I am assuming in this condition it's worth more parted. Do people restore whizzers from this condition?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 10, 2017)

I would restore a whizzer in that condition, and I am sure others would too.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bike looks to be a 49. It's not a WZ frame. Motor looks to be a 300.
If the motor serial numbers starts like this 350XXX you have a kit motor.
WZ frames don't start with a letter in the serial numbers, unless it's a July special. 1950,1951,1954, and possibly 2 other years.

WZ507'S  # are also different.

Ray


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like I need a tie breaker. It seems like I had a frame once that had wz stamped but it was long ago. Seemed that it had more weld by the seat tube than normal bikes. I not where I can look at my bikes right now but I didn't think normal frames have the dimple


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 12, 2017)

I am not an expert, but if it has a dimpled frame, and an extended brake arm with the welded on clamp, it is more then likely a true WZ507 bike. Of coarse there is always a chance that somebody added these modifications. In the photo below, you can see the factory extended brake arm. This brake arm was introduced specifically for motorized bikes.


----------



## Boris (Jun 12, 2017)

From here that bike looks like it would clean up pretty good.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, ok.
Let's look at a 46 WZ507 
S-10 frames don't have dimples 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 13, 2017)

Here are some of my bikes that were dimpled from the factory for use with motors.
The MP97's share all of the same features as the WZ507, but are the DX version, vs the cantilever.
The silver frame is an early wz507 with the flat dimples. I added the brazed on brake clamp.

Black MP97 on floor sn# I81247
Faded maroon WZ507 on floor sn# D87297
Black WZ507 on wall sn# J93128
Bare metal WZ507 on wall sn# C01094


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 13, 2017)

Last one is another mp97 serial number, E84684


----------



## mason_man (Jun 14, 2017)

Some mighty fine projects you got there! And I agree! 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 14, 2017)

mason_man said:


> View attachment 481611 Some mighty fine projects you got there! And I agree!
> 
> Ray



Is that bottom bracket from the black Whizzer above?


----------



## mason_man (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes 

Ray


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 14, 2017)

I received the maroon DX Whizzer in the mail today, and it has both styles of dimples. The top one is flat as seen on early Whizzers, and the bottom one is the deeper trench like dimple commonly seen on 1948 and up bikes. I am detailing the heck out of this thing, and will post the before and after pictures on a new thread

 .


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 14, 2017)

mason_man said:


> Yes
> 
> Ray



That is cool! My bikes serial number is only 84 numbers off. They could have been made the same day?


----------



## mason_man (Jun 14, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> I received the maroon DX Whizzer in the mail today, and it has both styles of dimples. The top one is flat as seen on early Whizzers, and the bottom one is the deeper trench like dimple commonly seen on 1948 and up bikes. I am detailing the heck out of this thing, and will post the before and after pictures on a new threadView attachment 481620 .View attachment 481616 View attachment 481617 View attachment 481619



Nice!
I'm restoring a, 51 special and keeping one original. For now. 

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jun 14, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> That is cool! My bikes serial number is only 84 numbers off. They could have been made the same day?



I think so.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 14, 2017)

mason_man said:


> I think so.



Nice pics! I am a huge fan of the dx Whizzers! Very cool!


----------



## mason_man (Jun 15, 2017)

My favorite as well. 

Ray


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Well it looks like I'll be parting mine out. So I guess I'll be able to get detailed pictures of the frame. I like to sell things together, but couldn't get a bid on eBay. I'll put in on bst.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 17, 2017)

Give it a little more. Go through some of the normal maintenance, some tubes,tires. This will add more  to your value.

My two cents.



Ray


----------

